# New 2017 Yamaha F25 Atlas microjacker



## Guest (Oct 17, 2017)

CPurvis said:


> Just wanted to give those are thinking of pairing the new F25 with the Atlas microjacker electric jackplate that you will need the clamp on bracket. The holes on the motor mount do not line up right on the bracket to drill through holes. The only solution I found was to take to a machine shop and have two 5/16 holes tapped in to the bracket plate(100$). Just a heads up.
> View attachment 17233


Thank you for that information. It'll help in terms of determining the overall cost of installation. Did you install the jack plate yourself? Did you find it easy enough to do?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Josh Stewart said:


> Thank you for that information. It'll help in terms of determining the overall cost of installation. Did you install the jack plate yourself? Did you find it easy enough to do?


No I didnt install it,but it looks easy enough to install. If you know how to drill and tap bolts you will not need to pay someone to do it. I however do not.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2017)

CPurvis said:


> No I didnt install it,but it looks easy enough to install. If you know how to drill and tap bolts you will not need to pay someone to do it. I however do not.


Ok. Thank you. I am familiar with drilling and tapping bolts. That could certainly save some money. From what I understand, that is the best jack plate. We also do installs at Live to Fish www.livetofish.com Marine electronics, trolling motors, you name it.


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

CPurvis,
Are those holes threaded or did you just have a 5/16 hole drilled and just through bolt the motor? I have installed CMC-PT130 on a Yam 4S 25hp. I had to add the optional clamp on bracket to the PT130 as well - but I just marked the holes and drilled it out myself and thru bolted it. My Yam 4S 25hp was a 2011 and I was able to get 2 mounting bolts in it on each side- in addition to the clamp. Looks like yours only has one mounting hole and the clamp.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Jpscott1 said:


> CPurvis,
> Are those holes threaded or did you just have a 5/16 hole drilled and just through bolt the motor? I have installed CMC-PT130 on a Yam 4S 25hp. I had to add the optional clamp on bracket to the PT130 as well - but I just marked the holes and drilled it out myself and thru bolted it. My Yam 4S 25hp was a 2011 and I was able to get 2 mounting bolts in it on each side- in addition to the clamp. Looks like yours only has one mounting hole and the clamp.


The bolts are not through bolted they are drilled and tapped threaded in. The mounting bracket on the New 2017 F25 is different to the earlier models.


----------



## BowhunterRN (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I am about to pull the trigger on one of these microjackers as well to pair with my new f25. Is there any way you could snap a few photos of the inside portion of the jack plate from the top. You said the bolts are tapped and threaded into the plate and not thru bolted. Is this because there was not enough clearance for the bolt to go all the way through due to components in the way on the inside of the plate? This has me concerned because I would think over time that the tapped bolts would start to back out.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

BowhunterRN said:


> Thanks for the info. I am about to pull the trigger on one of these microjackers as well to pair with my new f25. Is there any way you could snap a few photos of the inside portion of the jack plate from the top. You said the bolts are tapped and threaded into the plate and not thru bolted. Is this because there was not enough clearance for the bolt to go all the way through due to components in the way on the inside of the plate? This has me concerned because I would think over time that the tapped bolts would start to back out.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

I wonder if Atlas wouldnt do this for you if requested beforehand given how popular the Yamahas are?

For a newbie....do you need a jackplate if you have tnt, and is one system better than the other?


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

It is difficult to tell from the photos- but it almost looks to me like there would be room on the back of the the plate to install a washer and nut- as opposed to only a threaded hole. Hard to imagine that Atlas intended for the hole to be threaded. 
It has always frustrated me that Yamaha doesnt offer a standard marine mounting configuration on its 25hp motors. There is no reason that this motor should not bolt directly to the jackplate/boat etc using the standard hole setup for outboard motors.


----------



## BowhunterRN (Sep 28, 2017)

Jpscott1 said:


> It is difficult to tell from the photos- but it almost looks to me like there would be room on the back of the the plate to install a washer and nut- as opposed to only a threaded hole. Hard to imagine that Atlas intended for the hole to be threaded.
> It has always frustrated me that Yamaha doesnt offer a standard marine mounting configuration on its 25hp motors. There is no reason that this motor should not bolt directly to the jackplate/boat etc using the standard hole setup for outboard motors.


I agree. It baffles me. Oh well.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

No it will not through bolt if the motor is sitting all the way down on the bracket it has to be raised up about an inch or so which placed my motor about two inches above the bottom of the boat. See it lines up with







the vertical brace.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Jpscott1 said:


> It is difficult to tell from the photos- but it almost looks to me like there would be room on the back of the the plate to install a washer and nut- as opposed to only a threaded hole. Hard to imagine that Atlas intended for the hole to be threaded.
> It has always frustrated me that Yamaha doesnt offer a standard marine mounting configuration on its 25hp motors. There is no reason that this motor should not bolt directly to the jackplate/boat etc using the standard hole setup for outboard motors.


It don't. And I tried. Trust me. Threading the bolt in was the best option for me.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Pole Position said:


> I wonder if Atlas wouldnt do this for you if requested beforehand given how popular the Yamahas are?
> Not sure but it's always worth a try. I would definitely ask before purchasing.
> 
> For a newbie....do you need a jackplate if you have tnt, and is one system better than the other?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

BowhunterRN said:


> Thanks for the info. I am about to pull the trigger on one of these microjackers as well to pair with my new f25. Is there any way you could snap a few photos of the inside portion of the jack plate from the top. You said the bolts are tapped and threaded into the plate and not thru bolted. Is this because there was not enough clearance for the bolt to go all the way through due to components in the way on the inside of the plate? This has me concerned because I would think over time that the tapped bolts would start to back out.


I was concerned about the bolts backing out as well. I asked the machinest if I should put lock tite on the threads and he advised not to. He recommended lock washers and to just check them after every use which to me is no big deal.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Pole Position said:


> I wonder if Atlas wouldnt do this for you if requested beforehand given how popular the Yamahas are?
> 
> For a newbie....do you need a jackplate if you have tnt, and is one system better than the other?


No definitely not a necessity just a nice to have. But this is my first jack plate and I've owned alot of outboards without PTT and never felt I had to have one. I did in fact choose the electric jack plate over the power t&t.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

On my etec 30 I countersunk some holes on the front side of the plate, stuck stainless countersunk bolts through and then put the clamp on adaptor on. I was worried about the bolts spinning when I tightened the nuts up, but they didn't.


----------



## BowhunterRN (Sep 28, 2017)

Sublime said:


> On my etec 30 I countersunk some holes on the front side of the plate, stuck stainless countersunk bolts through and then put the clamp on adaptor on. I was worried about the bolts spinning when I tightened the nuts up, but they didn't.


Would it be too much trouble for you to snap a photo of this? From what I can gather, it seems the issue with mounting the new F25 yamaha is that the vertical brace/track is in the way, preventing through bolting as an option. There has to be another solution to this problem


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

BowhunterRN said:


> Would it be too much trouble for you to snap a photo of this? From what I can gather, it seems the issue with mounting the new F25 yamaha is that the vertical brace/track is in the way, preventing through bolting as an option. There has to be another solution to this problem


All you are trying to prevent is the motor from jumping off of the plate. With the motor clamp and the tapped in bolts I'm sure it is sufficient. Tapping the 5/16 bolts yourself doesn't seem to be that hard of a task. I only took it to a machine shop because I didn't feel like buying a tap set nor did I feel like taking the time to learn how to do it. I just wanted to take it some where and be done with it.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I wouldn't be comfortable with just threaded aluminum holding my motor on. I understand it's not a lot of power but the problem would come if you hit something in the water at speed. You might end up diving for your motor.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

devrep said:


> I wouldn't be comfortable with just threaded aluminum holding my motor on. I understand it's not a lot of power but the problem would come if you hit something in the water at speed. You might end up diving for your motor.


The clamp on motor bracket is what is holding the motor on. The bolts just prevent it from sliding up and off.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

oh, roger. I missed that.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

CPurvis said:


> No it will not through bolt if the motor is sitting all the way down on the bracket it has to be raised up about an inch or so which placed my motor about two inches above the bottom of the boat. See it lines up with
> View attachment 17458
> the vertical brace.
> View attachment 17459


First class, looks like it will hold a 50 hp.....


----------



## BowhunterRN (Sep 28, 2017)

My microjacker just came in today and hopefully tomorrow I will have time to install it tomorrow. I will let you know how the mounting goes for me.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

BowhunterRN said:


> My microjacker just came in today and hopefully tomorrow I will have time to install it tomorrow. I will let you know how the mounting goes for me.


Please let us know if you figure out something different.


----------



## BowhunterRN (Sep 28, 2017)

CPurvis said:


> Please let us know if you figure out something different.


Will do


----------

